# Feed Wheat?



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Does anyone use feed wheat in place of barley? I did some research on the nutritional data and they seem to be close as far as the protein, fat, and carbohydrate ratios go. Reason I'm asking is that this year the feed store isn't carrying any barley but the feed wheat is available at both stores.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

My fantails have lived one wheat straight from the grower and chicken layer crumble from the co op for 3 years now. No problems what so ever. The person I got the fantails from fed them scratch feed(cracked corn and wheat mixed) and layer crumble.All the feed stores around me said they had to order pigeon feed and had minium of a pallet at a time. I can not use that much in no shape or form. I give them treats of millet and other grains I mix for my other birds.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

honeyrobber said:


> My fantails have lived one wheat straight from the grower and chicken layer crumble from the co op for 3 years now. No problems what so ever. The person I got the fantails from fed them scratch feed(cracked corn and wheat mixed) and layer crumble.All the feed stores around me said they had to order pigeon feed and had minium of a pallet at a time. I can not use that much in no shape or form. I give them treats of millet and other grains I mix for my other birds.


Thanks, but I am looking for the racing effects of wheat vs barley. If you are just raising pigeons then any scratch feed with some grit and mineral supplements will pretty much do it.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I think CBS uses wheat in replace of Barley. Go to their websites and look at some of the videos update Rick Mardis mentioned about using wheat.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Hard red wheat is a great feed , this is the breakdown for wheat: Protein 15, Cards 70, water 10, fibre2.6, fat 1.8. 

Barley , P= 12.7, Carbs =66, water 10.6, fib 5.4, fat 1.8. 

I have a hard time getting my birds to eat barley but when I have time before shipping for a race I give safflower + wheat to load the birds with carbs and fat for energy. 

I do mix wheat in my feed every day too. Its never left in the feeder.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello Eric K. Do you know if the testing on these grains are done by weight or by volume? I am thinking two handful of barely =one hand full of wheat. Fiber: 2.6 +2.6=5.2 Wheat has 5.4 Thanks.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Good question. This is what is printed on the grain calculator : To mix your own feed enter the amounts for each grain required. These amounts are only figures they could be ounces, pounds, or kilos ect. The resulting amounts will give you a accurate composition of the grains you are feeding your birds. Any additions you may require contact [email protected]. 

I don't know if that helps but your question has me thinking my mix is off some because I measure the different grains with a 3 quart scoop, not by weight.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

wheat is a great grain, but pigeons need fat grains also for energy.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*feed wheat*

Hello. I use reclaimed (r/c) wheat. Is that feed wheat? What is feed wheat? Thank you.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

do you mean " re-cleaned" wheat, thats is a hard red wheat and it is a good type of wheat to feed.


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

what about red wheat?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Hard Red Spring – Hard, brownish, high-protein wheat used for bread and hard baked goods. Bread Flour and high-gluten flours are commonly made from hard red spring wheat. It is primarily traded at the Minneapolis Grain Exchange.
Hard Red Winter – Hard, brownish, mellow high-protein wheat used for bread, hard baked goods and as an adjunct in other flours to increase protein in pastry flour for pie crusts. Some brands of unbleached all-purpose flours are commonly made from hard red winter wheat alone. It is primarily traded by the Kansas City Board of Trade. One variety is known as "turkey red wheat", and was brought to Kansas by Mennonite immigrants from Russia.[41]
Soft Red Winter – Soft, low-protein wheat used for cakes, pie crusts, biscuits, and muffins. Cake flour, pastry flour, and some self-rising flours with baking powder and salt added, for example, are made from soft red winter wheat. It is primarily traded by the Chicago Board of Trade.
Hard White – Hard, light-colored, opaque, chalky, medium-protein wheat planted in dry, temperate areas. Used for bread and brewing.
Soft White – Soft, light-colored, very low protein wheat grown in temperate moist areas. Used for pie crusts and pastry. Pastry flour, for example, is sometimes made from soft white winter wheat.

Red wheats may need bleaching; therefore, white wheats usually command higher prices than red wheats on the commodities market.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Freebird loft said:


> Does anyone use feed wheat in place of barley? I did some research on the nutritional data and they seem to be close as far as the protein, fat, and carbohydrate ratios go. Reason I'm asking is that this year the feed store isn't carrying any barley but the feed wheat is available at both stores.


 Well, you can't feed what you don't have. My loft manager has fed his teams a good amount of wheat for years and feeds no barley. So go with what quality grains are available.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> Hard red wheat is a great feed , this is the breakdown for wheat: Protein 15, Cards 70, water 10, fibre2.6, fat 1.8.
> 
> Barley , P= 12.7, Carbs =66, water 10.6, fib 5.4, fat 1.8.
> 
> ...


Erik, where do you get this great information on different grains?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

its a grain composition calcuator, and its a free down load and this is the link: 

http:www.racingbirds.com/feed.html

Thanks to Sunset Racing Pigeon Loft, Quebec Canada


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*Downloading*

Hello. Anybody know how can I download or see the calculator on a MacBook? Thank You in Advance.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes I would love to know how to do this also.


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

any new link for the calculator? the link provided seems to be not working anymore. 



ERIC K said:


> its a grain composition calcuator, and its a free down load and this is the link:
> 
> http:www.racingbirds.com/feed.html
> 
> Thanks to Sunset Racing Pigeon Loft, Quebec Canada


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Under Google search type in Indianhead Country Combine, on the home page they have a grain calculator.
The web page is for CVF,RCR,SPW,WPR CLUBS . I tried to post a link but it did not work.


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

got it! thanks!


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I have fed wheat to race birds for years with good results. However, I would caution people with regard to placing too much confidence in these calculators. I question how accurate the listed percentages are. Wheat in particular can have a high variability regarding Protein content and on average is quite probably closer to 10% than to 15%.


----------

